# Polskie tlumaczenie Podrecznika Gentoo - Juz jest!

## rane

Witam,

Pod adresem [EDIT: NIEAKTUALNY URL, handbook przeniesiony na gentoo.org] macie wersję beta [niemal release] polskiego tłumaczenia najlepszej z istniejących dokumentacji dla dystrybucji Linuksa.

Zapraszam do czytania, a wszystkie informacje o znalezionych błędach i niedociągnięciach, propozycje zmian, bluzgi itp. zamieszczajcie w tym wątku lub przysyłajcie na adres rane@irc.pl. Z góry dziękuje za wszystkie konstruktywne uwagi.

Pozdrawiam

ŁukaszLast edited by rane on Sun Dec 26, 2004 12:55 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Poe

osobiscie bardzo mi sie podoba tlumaczenie, poki co nie zauwazylem uchybień  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

rane dal prosbe aby przypiac ten watek na jakis czas .

wiecej osob bedzie moglo to przeczytac i zglaszac bledy oraz rzeczy do poprawienia - jk i po prostu skorzystac 

mysle ze to dobry pomysl aby to tu "pobylo" jako sticky  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## rane

fallow: dzięki ;]

Myślę, że wystarczy jak posiedzi tu do czasu dodania na gentoo.org - wtedy już chyba każdy sobie znajdzie samodzielnie - na razie chcę rozpromować betę i popatrzeć jakie wywołuje reakcje ;]

----------

## nelchael

Uch.... Panowie (i Panie - sa tu jakies?!?) prosze.... o spokoj.... wiecie.... no.... jest .... APEL. Prosze sie juz rozejsc - nie ma tu nic do ogladania.

Panie! Nie dotykaj pan eksponatow! Tak, do Pana mowie!

Ej! Gdzie lecisz z tym obrazem?!?! OCHRONA!!!!!!!

A teraz powaznie: o tym kto zostaje obdarzony banem (lub innym rodzajem przywileju zwanym "osobistym ostrzezeniem") decyduja moderatorzy. Pozatym:

 *Apel wrote:*   

> Netykieta! Chamstwa na tym forum nie tolerujemy. Jeśli będzie trzeba, polecą bany. Przykre, ale prawdziwe. Sprawy osobiste załatwia się poza forum. Jeśli ktoś chce kogoś obrażać - o wiele lepszym rozwiązaniem niż obciążanie tego serwera jest umówic się na jednym z komunikatorów internetowych lub na żywo i tam załatwiać "swoje osobiste sprawy". Jeżeli ostrzeżenie nie wystarczy oczywiście jeden z moderatorów postara się o zablokowanie konta takiego użytkownika.

 

EDIT: Temat odblokowany, ale podpałka do flame'a została usunięta.

----------

## rane

Dziękuję za posprzątanie - czekam na opinie dotyczące tłumaczenia :]

----------

## endel

Przeczytalem kilka fragmentow - rownie dobra jak orginal  :Smile:  Gratuluje, kawal dobrej roboty

----------

## nelchael

http://dukato.net/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=4 jest błąd:

```
el:     iUżycie wersji po lewej.
```

powinno być:

```
el:     Użycie wersji po lewej.
```

EDIT1: rowniez w tym pliku:

```
/usr/portage/packages/<category>
```

lepiej by było:

```
/usr/portage/packages/<kategoria>
```

EDIT2:

http://dukato.net/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

```
imap    - Dodaje wpsarcie dla IMAP
```

```
imap    - Dodaje wsparcie dla IMAP
```

EDIT3:

ten sam plik - "Code Listing 12" - zle polamane linie

EDIT4:

http://dukato.net/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=3

```
Musisz też pamiętać o uruchomieniu demona distccd:
```

```
Musisz też pamiętać o uruchomieniu demona distccd na "zdalnych" hostach:
```

Z aktualnej wersji wynika, ze distccd musi dzialac na naszym komputerze - a ma dzialac na tych zdalnych.

EDIT5:

ten sam plik

```
Warning: Pamiętaj, aby nie usunąć słowo sandbox ze zmiennej FEATURES!
```

Hm... to nie jest po polsku, proponuje:

```
Warning: Pamiętaj, aby nie usuwać słowa sandbox ze zmiennej FEATURES!
```

----------

## sekretarz

Dzięki, nelchael, włańśnie wywalalem do CVS.

W najbliższym czasie handbook powienien trafić na gentoo.org (może jako prezent pod choinke?  :Smile: )

----------

## Rav70

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> http://dukato.net/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=4 jest błąd:
> 
> ```
> el:     iUżycie wersji po lewej.
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm raczej "Edycja i użycie wersji po lewej"?

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## sekretarz

OK, poprawione  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

To sie jeszcze poczepiam:

1. Strona glowna:

 *Quote:*   

> 2004.2 version, one page per chapter, perfect for online viewing
> 
> 2004.2 version, All in one page
> 
> 2004.2 version, all in one page, printable version

 

To tez powinno byc przetlumaczone.

2. http://dukato.net/handbook/handbook-x86.xml:

 *Quote:*   

> Content:

 

lepiej:

 *Quote:*   

> Spis treści

 

3. http://dukato.net/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=0

To samo co w/w z 'Content'

4. http://dukato.net/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=1:

 *Quote:*   

> Do jego głównych zalet należą przejrzystość i elastyczność. Tworzone jest jako wolne oprogramowanie, więc nie ukrywa nic przed użytkownikiem.

 

W zdaniu wczesniej jest mowa o dystrybucji, wiec:

 *Quote:*   

> Do jej głównych zalet należą przejrzystość i elastyczność. Tworzona jest jako wolne oprogramowanie, więc nie ukrywa nic przed użytkownikiem.

 

----------

## sekretarz

Poprawione.

A co do punktu 2. to nie zmieniłem gdyż na gentoo.org sluży do tego inserts-pl, wiec będzie wszystko OK  :Wink: 

----------

## sekretarz

Jak pewnie cześć osob zauważya na gentoo.org dostępny jest już handbook: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook

Proszę o recencje, kierujcie wszystkie uwagi na sekretarz@gentoo.org lub rane@gentoo.pl.

----------

## fallow

ok , zgodnie z sugestia rane`a watek odpinamy  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## szaman

bardzo dobre tłumaczenie!

najbardziej podoba mi się to co zobaczyłem po kliknięciu na logo gentoo w lewym górnym ;-)

pozdrawiam!

----------

## rane

 *szaman wrote:*   

> to co zobaczyłem po kliknięciu na logo gentoo w lewym górnym 

 

tzn. stronę główną gentoo.org?

----------

## szaman

 *rane wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tzn. stronę główną gentoo.org?

 

nie. http://dukato.net/ - Hurtownia alkoholi ;-)

----------

## rane

Witam,

Dziękuję za wszystkie uwagi i pomoc :]

Wszystkich zainteresowanych tłumaczeniami zapraszam również do wątku https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=270918.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

